

HN Feature request: Comment-folding - noonespecial

I don't know if its been brought up before, but twice in the last week, I've upvoted/downvoted a comment (I don't even know which!) instinctively trying to get it to fold.<p>I can has comment thread folding?
======
rms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

